# A question about accountability



## Christoffer (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello all

It's been a while since I've posted here, l've been lurking though

I came to think about something last sunday in church. We go to the state lutheran church, we have found a pocket of believers (without any official priest, their old retired one is still preaching as much as his strength allows but that is another story)

Anyway, as it is a state church sometimes it is hard to tell whether you are actually i a church or just partaking of some social services. For example, last weekend a couple was there, they live together without being married and have a couple of kids.

It dawned on me that the priest cannot bring this issue up with them ever, since church is also seen as a part of social services that you are entitled to.

Which brings me to my point: I am not in practice accountable to any pastor or suchlike. Me and my family can do what we want to (not that we would of course, but in theory) and never face any discipline whatsoever.

Is accountability essential to spiritual growth?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 8, 2011)

Christoffer said:


> Is accountability essential to spiritual growth?



It's definitely important, given that God commands it. I would hesitate to make it an absolute necessity, since I don't think the Bible portrays it that way.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 8, 2011)

As someone who has recently been saved and have gotten serious about a besetting sin (and have confessed it to my elders and a couple of friends), I wouldn't say it is important. I would go so far as saying it's absolutely essential.

The fact is this: At the end of the day (unless you're in a heretical cult), you recognize that even in Christ, you are still of the flesh of Adam. You're still a sinner before Him. You will continue to sin, and there's not a thing you can do to keep that from happening. But there are things you can do to keep that sin in check; accountability is one of the best ways to do it. If you are a true Christian that has been saved by faith through grace, you will welcome accountability into your life. Those who don't, yet profess Christ, I have a great concern for.

To use myself as an example:

I've got Covenant Eyes on my computer to monitor outgoing and incoming connections. Sites have been blocked (that weren't blocked already), and my iTouch has been completely removed from my life (massive hole in the system on that device that is too easy to take advantage of). There is no one to monitor on Covenant Eyes for now, but the fact that it is _there_ is enough of a deterrent to hold me accountable.

To show you how much of a deterrent it is, I have the administrative log-in information. Normally, big whoop: go delete it since no one is there. Not that simple. My elders aren't on the list, but they're aware of both the software and the fact that I have it. Deletion will create a GIANT red flag on the reports. 

How do I know they won't ask me to print out a report and bring it in Sunday? I don't. Maybe they will, maybe they won't. But is that a coin flip you want to take? When it comes to His children and accountability, there is nothing God loves to do more than to flip a coin with two heads when you need a tails. 

My point? You won't win; you can't win. Why bother trying?

I've also been in weekly meetings with one or both of the elders last week to make sure a walk in the faith is fully established and we've been touching into church membership and baptism the last couple of weeks. When I go into that meeting, it is like I lose my capability to lie to him when we touch on these issues. I'm thankful for God's providence on this matter. It's one thing to confess to friends online, but it's another ballgame confessing to a person sitting across from you.

Accountability of the flock is the key component of anyone who is in any form of a church office. I would say that's its the most important job they have outside of preaching the Gospel. If it is important for an ordained minister of God, then how much more important is it for people like you and me?

As for the priest that won't question it, he needs to recognize that He is not conforming to the will of God. Ministers are called to implement Church discipline and to ensure accountability. If a minister refuses to do it, then they are not basing the church on the Bible and it is more than enough cause to leave the church. I would bring it to his attention first. If he doesn't recant his actions and repent of them, then start implementing the process to leave the church.

There is zero possibility anyone will grow in the right direction if there is no means to keep them in check.


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Christoffer said:


> s accountability essential to spiritual growth?



Yes and so is attending a biblical church. 

Why are you attending a state church that is more like a social service program? Is the gospel being preached there.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 8, 2011)

Sonny said:


> Christoffer said:
> 
> 
> > s accountability essential to spiritual growth?
> ...



It is not heretical anyway, even though the whole counsel of God maybe isn't preached. The only alternative is a free confessional lutheran church, but I cannot become a member there or partake of the sacraments unless I become a confessional lutheran

My situation is very common for christians here, I was just wondering about the accountability


----------



## py3ak (Mar 8, 2011)

Christoffer, you are accountable to the Lord. While certainly the blessing of faithful shepherds is to be ardently desired and prayed for, if your circumstances are such that you do not have that, you must simply diligently request the Lord to search you and know your thoughts, to see if there is any wicked way in you, and to lead you in the way everlasting.

Church planters should also take note: Finland needs the Gospel!


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Mar 8, 2011)

Christoffer said:


> Is accountability essential to spiritual growth?



I would say that the question of whether it is essential is the wrong one. You should be asking why would I not want to be, or whoever else. There is no reason why you should not be in a deep accountability relationship that has the freedom to call you out for your sin. If you are prone to sin, then why not have men in your life that can press you where you are weak and hold you up.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 8, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Christoffer, you are accountable to the Lord. While certainly the blessing of faithful shepherds is to be ardently desired and prayed for, if your circumstances are such that you do not have that, you must simply diligently request the Lord to search you and know your thoughts, to see if there is any wicked way in you, and to lead you in the way everlasting.



Thanks for these words. I will do so


----------

